# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  My Axolotl set up

## Jen

Well, I had each one of my axolotls in a 10 gallon tank, newly redecorated with lovely black sand and silk plants - My female wildtype and my brand new golden albino male looked great in them....until I realized my new golden albino was a sand eater. 
sand eating axolotl - YouTube

So...he had to be put in the refrigerator for few days while he spit up the sand. In the mean time I have a tank that he can't be in any more. And getting sand out of a tank is a pain!

So, I choose my timing carefully. One afternoon my husband was relaxing and watching one of his goofy shows, I ask about the 36 gallon bow front just gathering dust in the garage. I opted into trading the two 10 gallons in our bedroom, for one 36 gallon that the axies could live in together. And guess what? He agreed!

So, last night I set up the bow front. Obviously, bare-bottomed! Some taller silk plants for different levels...they seem to enjoy it.

Here is a video of Reese (my wildtype female) and Butters (my golden albino male) being introduced. Seems to have gone well! Reese hammed it up a bit - since I first got her in early April of this year, she has always been a performer! She loves chasing my finger up and down the glass and is always very inquisitive. If she sees movement by the tank she comes right up and tries to figure it out.
Axolotl tank - YouTube

----------



----------


## Tony

Nice looking setup Jenna. I am sure they appreciate the extra room and company. More and more I end up going bare bottom. It just removes a lot of negative factors from the big picture.

----------


## Kitten

Love your guys! Awesome new setup, as well! I have 25 babies I'm raising right now. I can't wait until they get bigger and look more like an Axolotl. lol.

----------


## Louie

Great looking set up. I have a friend in NY,Long island who keeps them in his basement and all in bare bottom tanks or flat slate outdoor type tiles on bottom as whether large gravel,etc some do try to eat it plus so much easier to keep clean.

----------


## Alex

How are axolotls as pets? I have always been curious about them, and I have done my homework on them, but are they worth the investment interaction wise? I know personally I would be just happy to look at their smiling alien looking faces everyday. But is there something I should take into serious consideration before considering obtaining them? Anything I should look out for or such? Any personal advice would be appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

> How are axolotls as pets? I have always been curious about them, and I have done my homework on them, but are they worth the investment interaction wise? I know personally I would be just happy to look at their smiling alien looking faces everyday. But is there something I should take into serious consideration before considering obtaining them? Anything I should look out for or such? Any personal advice would be appreciated


Hi Alex
They make great pets - - are very easy to care for as long as 1) you are diligent about keeping the tank below 70*F year round...over 75*F for even more than a day or two can make them ill enough to die. 2) give them enough space - a 20 gallon long can house UP TO 2 adults...but best to go by a 2foot long tank for one axolotl + 1foot for each additional you want to keep 3) a diet of earthworms (bait store kind - nothing wild caught due to risk of contact with fertilizers etc), bloodworms.  No fish as food and no fishfood. 

They do best with a bare bottom or sand/LARGE rocks - anything they can eat, they will - this means gravel and rocks smaller than 1.5" in diameter.  I had to switch to a barebottomed tank after one of my axolotls turned out to be a sand eater and made himself quite ill from the amount he ate.
They like still water but seem to enjoy playing in bubbles from an airstone. A filter is recommended to keep their environment as healthy as possible. They need hiding places and things to explore - a cave and a few fake plants scattered around works well. They are very inquisitive and will follow fingers up and down the glass and in general are quite a joy to keep

----------


## Alex

Well thank you  :Smile:  that answers my questions. I'll have to try to keep the tank that cold somehow in the summertime. It'll probably still be a bit before I actually get them. But any recommendations on where to get them from? And is there anything I should know concerning the different color morphs and genetically altered ones (like the glowing variety)

----------


## Jen

> Well thank you  that answers my questions. I'll have to try to keep the tank that cold somehow in the summertime. It'll probably still be a bit before I actually get them. But any recommendations on where to get them from? And is there anything I should know concerning the different color morphs and genetically altered ones (like the glowing variety)


As far as the different colors go there is nothing varying in care - for the GFP ones (the ones that glow due to Green Fluorescent Protein) they glow if under a black light - but you should only use a blacklight for a few minutes a week (as a party trick if you will) because it can really hurt their eyes. 

Other than that, choosing a colored axolotl is like choosing a colored Labrador retriever - choose the color you like best because in the end its all the same care. 

As far as where to get one, I would check out the frogforums' sister site, Caudata.org - this is for salamanders and newts. (Axolotls are salamanders)  and there are always some for sale in the classifieds - whether you want juveniles or attempting to raise your own eggs. 

I got one of my axolotls from a member there, there are other sites on the internet where you can buy them from (this is where I got my first axolotl) but they are much more expensive  -  you can always email me for those links, I can't put them on the forum.

----------


## Alex

Well thank you so much, I'll be sure to contact you whenever I am closer to getting them  :Smile:

----------

